# Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006



## Anglerboard-Team (5. Mai 2006)

*Hier* findet Ihr die Infos, und ab hier könnt Ihr jetzt kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*

... da sieht man mal wieder, daß zu viel Demokratie zu nichts (gutem) führt ... kennen wir doch schon hinlänglich aus der Weltpolitik |gr:  ...

Wie ging doch noch der Spruch? ... zu viele Köche verderben den Brei? *lol*


----------



## urmel23 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*

Politik und Machtgehabe, wie überall halt. Schade nur das dabei vergessen wird um was es eigentlich geht. Solche Dinger gibt es leider immer wieder.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> Politik und Machtgehabe, wie überall halt. Schade nur das dabei vergessen wird um was es eigentlich geht. Solche Dinger gibt es leider immer wieder.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!#q


----------



## kulti007 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*

ich habe das zwar gelesen, aber nur bahnhof verstanden.
wozu sind die denn überhaupt da #c


mfg


----------



## worker_one (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*

Auch interessant was der VDSF dazu schreibt. :g Da klingt das irgendwie ein bisschen anders.#d
Schade das die 2 großen verbände in Deutschland verschiedener Meinung sind. Ob das so gut ist.......


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 09/2006*

Was klingt dort anders? Esy ist nur etwas verklausuliert und nicht ganz so emotionsgeladen (andere sagen vielleicht "engagiert") wie die Darstellung des DAV. Und ich kann beiden Darstellungen nichts abgewinnen.#c 
Denn damit ist, durch irgendwelche Befindlichkeiten und persönlicher Mißgunst (so lese ich manche "Umschreibung"), wieder mal der europäischen Anglerschaft eine Speerspitze genbrochen- eh genommen wurden.
Auch wenn ich bedenke, das ich für solchen "retrovaginalen" DEBATTIERCLUB noch 1,50 € mehr Beitrag bezahlen muss.#d 
Schade, vielleicht findet sich ja mal wirklich ein "Europäisches Angler Conzil" oder so etwas in der Art, in dem Probleme der Angler engagiert und konsequent angegangen werden und die echten Probleme benannt werden - auch wenn man dann wieder Leuten auf den Zehen rumtreten muss#q

Petri & all times tight lines


----------

